# Penny's Minutes



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

What type of rotation are we looking at?

I hope penny gets enogh Minutes... here is a good lineup

1-Marbury
2-Houston
3-Penny?(I dont know what you guys feel about that)
4-Van Horn
5-Kurt Thomas


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I fully expect Penny to be the backup SG with spot PG minutes, probably around 20 MPG (or more depending on how solid Houston's knee is).


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i belive he will get up to 30 minutes as a backup at 1,2,3 positions


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I believe he will be traded


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> I believe he will be traded


Have you seen his contract?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I really think Penny can do so much more than what his stats are indicated.

I am not saying he can be a consistent 20 point scorer, but if he has the bal lin his hands, I say 17/6/6 at 47% FG isnt out of question still.

I know Knicks fans here wont just bench Houston because Penny is here. I really hope that Don Ceany(SP?) can really maxmize what Penny can still damage anymore. Penny may not be able to be a full time point guard due to lack of speed and quickness against quick small guards but he can get you 17 a nite with his post up games and he definitely can makes his teammates better.


----------

